# Help! I think my temp is too high in my aquarium!



## krk81 (Aug 1, 2013)

The day I got my heater it kept temp at 78.2, which is about what the temp was without the heater. Yesterday the temp was at 80.2.perfect. Earlier today it was 82.2. I was getting nervous bc i think temp is best at 78-82 for barbs right? Well right now temp is 84.2! Isn't that too high? What do I do? They seem to be acting fine. It's only a 50w heater. Its a 5 gallon tank. There's no adjustment on it. I'm worried for my fish! They are tiger barbs and albino barbs. The package said it would keep temp around 78.2.


----------



## Ty (Jun 21, 2013)

What kind of heater is it? If it keeps raising the temperature consistently, then you might should take it out for a bit. If the heater is malfunctioning and raising the water temperature by two degrees every little bit, it wouldn't take long for it to get really hot.


----------



## krk81 (Aug 1, 2013)

Ty said:


> What kind of heater is it? If it keeps raising the temperature consistently, then you might should take it out for a bit. If the heater is malfunctioning and raising the water temperature by two degrees every little bit, it wouldn't take long for it to get really hot.


I forget the brand, but it's the cheap 10 dollar one that is 50w. So if it goes up anymore take it out? And is it OK if it stays at 84.2? Thanks!


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

I've never heard of a heater without a way to adjust the temp. If it continues to rise, I would unplug it and let it cool before taking it out of the tank. You don't want it to break when there is a change of temperature on the heater. I always turn my heater down when I do water changes. I just had a heater go bad on me. (see previous post) It was doing the opposite, stayed on but not heating the tank. When I removed it, I found the copper plating inside was burnt. I'm like you, I'm very cautious of having an electrical element in my tanks, but that's how we heat them. just glad it didn't do the opposite and boil my fish, people on this forum have warned me that can happen.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Preset heaters are designed for specific tank sizes and temp range. Unless your home is kept exceptionally cool, I would be surprised if you needed one unless it is for a Betta or something requiring higher temps.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Temperature range for tiger barbs (including albino barbs) is usually between about 74-80F (I keep mine at 78ish). I have found online sites stating anywhere from 68F - 85F. I would think 84+ is pushing the maximum for them. If the tank stays around 78F (no heater and your house temp is pretty warm), that would be fine even without a heater. If the temp drops down toward the 72ish range, (as when it may in winter) then yes, I would put a heater back in the tank. I'm like snowghost, most heaters have an adjustment on them, so the one you have may very well be the kind that jrman is describing. Not sure if you have both male and females. Sometimes if the temperature in a tank is raised toward the upper limits of the fish's range, (along with feeding live/frozen foods) it will induce spawning, which right now, you definitely don't want in a tank that is cycling!


----------



## colmanh (Jul 10, 2013)

Your heater is probably just too powerful, try turning the heat down on it. If you set your heater to 26 degrees c, the heater will actually get hotter than that, allowing for dissipation of heat and other things, and in a small tank might heat the water too fast.

You could try buying one of the Betta tank heaters? They are usually very small for 2-3 liter tanks, could be perfect for you. I have a 25Watt heater in my liter Betta tank and even that will get a little too hot sometimes, but I figured out that if I put it to 23 degrees on the heater it will keep the tank at a comfortable 26-27.

Also, does you tank sit in the sunlight? Perhaps the sun is helping to heat up your tank.


----------



## krk81 (Aug 1, 2013)

Ok awesome thank you all! So weird, this morning temp was 80.2 so I left it and tonight it went up to 84 again! So I unplugged it just now after reading your comments. In glad to know my normal temp is ok for them. I looked at heater and see no way to adjust all it has its a green light when on. 

I have no idea if they're male or female. I'll try to upload a pic on the main forum to see if anyone knows. Thanks so much!


----------



## krk81 (Aug 1, 2013)

Here is a pic. Can you tell if they are male or female? Also, you can see the heater in the background. I unplugged it but waiting til tomorrow to take it out. 

How long is the gestation for pregnant fish?


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Usually the preset heaters are much smaller - 10 to 15 watts - and they will raise the temperature about 9 to 10 degrees above room temp. So if the average room temp is 68, tank should be able to get to 78 degrees. A 50 watt heater in that size tank will raise the temp about 18 - 20 degrees above room temp. Without being able to set a temperature range, I think that heater is too large for the size of your tank. You might want to look into one of the smaller watt preset heaters, or one you can adjust the temp for - 25 watt should be enough for that tank.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

krk81 said:


> The day I got my heater it kept temp at 78.2, which is about what the temp was without the heater. Yesterday the temp was at 80.2.perfect. Earlier today it was 82.2. I was getting nervous bc i think temp is best at 78-82 for barbs right? Well right now temp is 84.2! Isn't that too high? What do I do? They seem to be acting fine. It's only a 50w heater. Its a 5 gallon tank. There's no adjustment on it. I'm worried for my fish! They are tiger barbs and albino barbs. The package said it would keep temp around 78.2.


Have you checked the room temp during this time? This heater could just be heating the water "x" number of degrees above room temp.

The heater box will say anything to sell the heater.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

A quick "google" and found this site: Fish Care: How to distinguish between male and female tiger barb and it might help you distinguish between the males and females. I don't think that is a definitive way to tell them apart as I have regular tiger barbs as well as the albino and green. One of the regular tigers is fuller in the body and is an absolute pig when it comes to feeding time...he is the one on far right in the pic. Gotta put that dude on a diet! One of the green ones has totally lost all red on his fins and even his nose (far left in pic).. *Conf* He had plenty when I bought him, and I have not figured out yet how that happened or why! Sorry pics are so dark. It's really hard to get pics of these guys. I think most lfs have more males for sale than females as they are more colorful and that's what most people want.


----------

